# Free Shingles Vaccination



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

If you are over 50, you may think about getting this vaccination at your local clinic....thats IF they have the vaccine available. Call first. Tx City's VA Clinic # is 409-986-2900. Located next to the Mall of the Mainland in Mainland Crossing. The vaccination is called ZOSTAVAX. For more info visit www.ZOSTAVAX.com or call 800-622-4477


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

At the time I wrote the above , the vaccine was destroyed. The fridge went down and the serum thawed which made it useless. This happened at the Tx City VA Clinic. I have not had a phone call as yet, relaying info on a new batch. I would say if you are interested in the shot, call them first. 4099862900


----------

